# Good Marin Group Rides



## joshf (Aug 5, 2011)

What are some good group rides in Marin or the SF area? I've been riding with Purple Patch on Sat AM and it's a great one. 50 miles at 8AM, fast but not a hammerfest. Looking to know about other rides, especially anything on weekdays.


----------



## msg98 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm in the same boat -- would love to ride a lot of hills with an intermediate group of riders.


----------

